# The poorest district or neighborhood or in your city



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

kmuffi said:


> in what country is tallin?


:weird: Armenia, of course.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

In Madrid is "Orcasur", "Usera" district.... Isn't poor! but is the GDP lowest of Madrid city....  (Say a newspaper)

Is a commiesblock zone (I haven't got photos...)



Rebasepoiss said:


> :weird: Armenia, of course.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> :weird: Armenia, of course.


from where should i kno?


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Sydney is not as privileged to have as many poor areas like its European and American counterparts thanks to the Government, Real Estate Developers and Racists. 



Pavlemadrid said:


> *Have you photos?* :?


I have photos. :nuts:

*Waterloo*

This inner city suburb has improved over the last few years when it comes to incomes and social development although it is still famous for being the commieblock hub of Australiasia.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

IN SD is probably Barrio Logan, or City Heights 
I couldnt find more images
Barrio Logan


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

kmuffi said:


> from where should i kno?


http://www.google.de


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Interesting thread keep them coming


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

taboe said:


> http://www.google.de


google is a bad site :nuts:
it shows me its in finnland


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Bijlmer:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Cali, Colombia's poorest neighborhood is called Aguablanca. No pix of it 'cause noone wants to go there with a camera :hahano:


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

kmuffi said:


> google is a bad site :nuts:
> it shows me its in finnland


Tallinn is the capital of Estonia, and you should really know that - it's called culture!hno: But maybe you know it by it's German name, _Reval_.:cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The poorest area in the Twin Cities is the north side of Minneapolis, it is ghetto-lite compared to most American cities:


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

culture is for the..anyway.. 
why be friendly and answer somebodys questions ? 
is being friendly being cultivated?
where is portugl?


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

Milan's poorest districts are:

-Quarto Oggiaro
-Baggio
-Corvetto/Cuoco
-Parco Lambro
-Jenner
-Famagosta
-Barona


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

*kmuffi*, don't get nervous over this. I didn't mean in any way to make fun of you, or to make you look bad. It's just that I presume you're German, right? Well, not knowing what is the capital of Estonia is a bit of an issue, especially since it's not that far from Germany.

Also, note that I did in fact answer your question, better than other forumers, which told you Tallinn is the capital of Armenia (which, FYI is Yerevan):lol: and to google it. So I was friendly mate!:cheers:


kmuffi said:


> where is portugl?


Portugal is situated on the Iberian peninsula, between Spain and the Atlantic, but let's not stay off-topic. You asked something, I answered, but I admit I was surprised by your question. Cheers!:cheers:


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

places like compton look fairly nice but there's still quite a bit of crime:


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

^^why is that the united states is the only western country that has such neighboorhoods? I live in a poor neighboorhood as well, with 50% immigrants, people on wellfare, a lot of hobo's, etc, but I never feel unsafe walking around, not even at night...


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

The electoral Ward of Lawrence Hill


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

london









manila









not comparable from the onset, but poverty in some way shape or form, exists everywhere. there are always people hungry in every city on the globe! hno: I wouldnt judge the situation of the housing itself, but rather those who live in the housing...


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

taboe said:


> ^^why is that the united states is the only western country that has such neighboorhoods? I live in a poor neighboorhood as well, with 50% immigrants, people on wellfare, a lot of hobo's, etc, but I never feel unsafe walking around, not even at night...


it has very little to do with neighborhoods or poverty

gangs are driven by profit and resources which the US has plenty of potential in its black market economy, most notably the illegal drug trade

btw, most poor US neighborhoods aren't like that...compton is notorious around the world for gang violence, it's also not that poor in the first place


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

In Minneapolis the poorest/ghettoist area is North Minneapolis, also called the "Northside". I would estimate a quarter of houses are boarded up because of forcloures. Many of the shootings are not random, but can rediculous, one guy was shot on the bus for telling someone to quiet down. Many of the people are black, but an incresing number are asian. This part of the city has not had the amount of reinvestment that the other ghetto, Phillips, in the city has seen.

On the South side, Phillips is being populated by many Hispanics, and has seen a big change. There are many businesses, and crime has dropped in many years. There are some other visibly poor areas of the city. Cedar-Riverside is poor, but does not see a high amount of crime. It used to be considered the "ghetto in the sky" because of the large public housing towers. It has cleaned up as the residents have moved out and new ones have moved in. The Cedar-Riverside area is the center for Somalis in Minnesota. The Little Earth projects are poor, and have a lot of crime. Only Native Americans can live here, due to city restrictions. It should be noted Minneapolis has the largest amount of Native Americans of a large city in the country. Minneapolis is relatively safe and diverse. 

In Saint Paul the poorest area is the East side. Many residents are black and hispanic.

The suburbs are also seeing more poor people, but it is not visible due to the design of the buildings. Many low-cost apartments and public housing complexes fit in with the other buildings.

The poorest area in the US is an Indian Reservation in South Dakota. It has been compared to the poorest third-world countries. There is no water, gas, or electricity. Some Indian Reservations are rich, too. One in the Twin Cities metro operates a casino, and the residents are very well off.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ that's not les ulis ribsduff


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

eklips, what is the situation like in the banlieues compared to the film "La Haine"


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Worst district in Malaga: La Palmilla. Likely one of the worst in Spain. 



Telecom said:


>


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^^Looks pretty nice.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> eklips, what is the situation like in the banlieues compared to the film "La Haine"


It's difficult to answer this.

You have to understand that La Haine was made by a film-maker who is from outside the housing projects and working class district, as such, the film, even if some true themes are presented, is a collection of cliches on the issue. In my opinion the film which has best presented the situation in the housing projects is called "wesh wesh qu'est ce qui se passe", however it's a few years old and was a low-budget feature, many french people don't even know about it and I doubt that it has been dubbed, let alone subbed.

However, if ever you want to watch something that really describes the situation, try and get your hand on that movie.

The "banlieues", is a bad term, I think it would be better to call them "cités" (this is what they are called in France) or just simply working class areas cumulate different social disadvantages:
- Concentration of impoverished populations marked by important unemployment and low-paid jobs in geographically limited areas
- Bad housing (for western Europe) and urbanistic failures (resulting in souless areas)
- Terribly bad relations between the youth and the police (and thus the state), and the government only makes things worst by adopting a militaristic aproach to the whole thing
- Ethnic discriminations
- Social reproduction (and thus little chances to socially escape from the cités for many of it's members) and structural violence (antisocial policies as a whole)
- The death or agony of traditionnal institutions that were traditionnaly used by the working class to struggle for emancipation and legitimacy in the political field, the communist party and trade unions (whatever one might think about both, they had a very specific role in the cohesion of the french working class).

The consequences are numerous as you can imagine, the importance of the drug trade and the damages it does to whole generations, lower life expectancy than for the rest of society, higher crime, fights with the police breaking out and so on.

Of course there is also a lot of positive and just normal stuff coming out of these districts.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL loved the way they put their TV antennas, they still don't use cable or a dish? really poor in here, use cable or dish. :lol:

In my city and even municipality, the worse you can get is Aver-o-Mar district, not the hole parish. As the Southern part is the exact opposite. But I guess it will be a nice place in the future, some projects that the city hall has.


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

zaqattaq said:


> I was in Malmö this summer and I never knew of this negative reputation until I saw something about it on SSC when I got home. I thought it was a very lovely city but I guess I was only in the central part


As oelanddk says only Rosengård is bad. The county of Burlöv in northern Malmö was recently ranked Swedens best place to live.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

a close-up view of one of america's worst housing projects:

scroll to about 1:55


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are some random photos I took of the poor neighborhood located at the South Bronx called Mott Haven...


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

^^ mott haven isn't anywhere as bad as hunts point if you're talking about south bronx, there's huge amounts of gentrification and development in that area


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Poorest part of Sydney is probably Cabramatta or Liverpool or somewhere like that isn't it?
> 
> Australian cities don't seem to have much deprivation overall, the poorest communities in Oz seem to be aboriginal communities in remote areas and smaller rural towns that don't have much employment.


Poorest areas of Sydney:

- Macquarie Fields in Liverpool
- Lakemba
- Punchbowl
- Blacktown
- Bankstown (though this has improved a lot)
- Waterloo
- Cabramatta (used to be really bad, but it has cleaned up a lot)

I'm sure there are some lovely shots you can show of areas like Lakemba which has been photographed on this forum before. 

The poorest areas of Auckland are:

- Otara
- Mangere
- Otahuhu

I'll take some photos some other time, they're not areas I want to get caught with a camera out necessarily.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

bobbycuzin said:


> ^^ mott haven isn't anywhere as bad as hunts point if you're talking about south bronx, there's huge amounts of gentrification and development in that area


Oh I know, but it is consider one of the poorest areas in the city. Now worst areas (to my knowledge) are, yes, hunts point, Soundview, South Jamaica, Far Rockaway, East new York, Brownsville. Areas I don't think I really want to wonder with my digital camera just yet. LOL.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> Poorest areas of Sydney:
> 
> - Macquarie Fields in Liverpool
> - Lakemba
> ...


pics?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

krull said:


> Oh I know, but it is consider one of the poorest areas in the city. Now worst areas (to my knowledge) are, yes, hunts point, Soundview, South Jamaica, Far Rockaway, East new York, Brownsville. Areas I don't think I really want to wonder with my digital camera just yet. LOL.


There are parts of the Bronx that look like London circa WW2. What's the name of that neighborhood?


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> There are parts of the Bronx that look like London circa WW2. What's the name of that neighborhood?


not anymore, you're thinking of the time period shown in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402544

but the neighborhood you're referring to is probably hunts point


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> not anymore, you're thinking of the time period shown in this thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402544
> 
> but the neighborhood you're referring to is probably hunts point


Yeah, I was reffering to that neighborhood. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

bobbycuzin said:


> not anymore, you're thinking of the time period shown in this thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402544
> 
> but the neighborhood you're referring to is probably hunts point


cheers for that link


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

eklips said:


> It's difficult to answer this.
> 
> You have to understand that La Haine was made by a film-maker who is from outside the housing projects and working class district, as such, the film, even if some true themes are presented, is a collection of cliches on the issue. In my opinion the film which has best presented the situation in the housing projects is called "wesh wesh qu'est ce qui se passe", however it's a few years old and was a low-budget feature, many french people don't even know about it and I doubt that it has been dubbed, let alone subbed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

aussiescraperman said:


> pics?


I'll go out and grab some some time next week when I have time, a car and a death wish. :lol: Nah, they're not that bad during the day, they're just run down.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> no, if you read my post i said "this thread is hilarious BECAUSE almost everyone here lives in a developed country"
> 
> i wasn't asking for pictures of other countries


Are you really that convinced that we are all that stupid?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

StarFish said:


> It's still not as bad as what many people have shown here, but it's definitely not as pretty as the pics Mr D has shown, either


The thread is about a district or hood - if you ( as some have done ) go down to a single area or a couple blocks - like the public houses commie blocks in the suburbs you will ofcause be able to find lower incomes than in an entire district - but the overall district income is quite higher as the districts and municipals are mainly suburban and that's not a cheap lifestyle..


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Are you really that convinced that we are all that stupid?


i'm convinced that certain people have a hard time comprehending english if they think this statement:


> this thread is hilarious BECAUSE almost everyone here lives in a developed country


is asking people to post pictures of poor neighborhoods in developing countries that they don't even live in


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I want to see more cities!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> i'm convinced that certain people have a hard time comprehending english if they think this statement:
> 
> is asking people to post pictures of poor neighborhoods in developing countries that they don't even live in


You just don't get it... what is the point of that statement if it is not to infer that it is that people from developing countries should post pictures of THEIR neighbourhoods? Or were you just having a mental lapse and decided to post something you didn't actually realize the meaning of?


----------



## som942 (Jun 12, 2005)

I live in a very poor neighborhood in a developing country and I dont mind to share some pictures from here with you guys from rich countries. 

All pictures are mine:


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> You just don't get it... what is the point of that statement if it is not to infer that it is that people from developing countries should post pictures of THEIR neighbourhoods? Or were you just having a mental lapse and decided to post something you didn't actually realize the meaning of?


MaitreyaSequeira, it could have been that he was saying it's hilarious _because_ the only pics of poor neighborhoods are of ones that are in developed countries.

I read it as sarcasm, and he was pointing out the fact that even though these are developed countries, many of them still have very poor areas. I could be wrong, but that's how I interpreted it. Unfortunately sarcasm can be hard to get through writing sometimes...


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> You just don't get it... what is the point of that statement if it is not to infer that it is that people from developing countries should post pictures of THEIR neighbourhoods? Or were you just having a mental lapse and decided to post something you didn't actually realize the meaning of?


i said "this is hilarious because everyone is from a developed country", i found it funny...big deal?

somehow you read it differently and thought i was asking for others to post pictures of worse off neighborhoods :crazy:...and then you assume that i think everyone else is an idiot?

now you tell me who's logic is out in left field


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

celodias15 said:


> I live in a very poor neighborhood in a developing country and I dont mind to share some pictures from here with you guys from rich countries.


IMO it doesn't look really poor. Could be in Spain or Italy. But thanks for showing


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

celodias15: thes pics look like some parts in Osasco or Carapicuiba - are you from this region? I lived in Quitauna


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

kmuffi said:


> i love youtube
> On Youtube there is kinda a war between berlin&frankfurt vs hamburg Oo
> Azad, Rap Artist from Frankfurt Nordweststadt
> 
> ...



to be honest, our "ALAMANCILAR" do not look so bad totally :devil:


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

kmuffi said:


> from where should i kno :?
> its like: " **** Hamburg Berlin is gonna **** em !"
> ..just look at the comments...
> on frankfurt videos its most time: " **** Kurdish People" or " **** Turks"
> erything is funny in a way


The situation and profile of muslim immigrants in Germany, probably do not show real world and culture as in Turkey. So you cannot use this sentence I think. Because we do not call them Turkish.

Thank you


----------



## som942 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> IMO it doesn't look really poor. Could be in Spain or Italy. But thanks for showing


But it is considered poor here. Those apartments were built in the 70's for people who could not afford to pay for their houses, most of them lived in slums. Unfortunately, the goverment could not follow the migration and today there are much more slums than commie blocks areas like that. That would be a good solution to get a finish for the slums, its much more human. Its not as miserable as a slum when you see from outside, but if you go inside those apartments, you will see that most people in neoghborhoods like that have incomes, jobs and life standards similar to the ones who live in slums.


----------



## som942 (Jun 12, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> celodias15: thes pics look like some parts in Osasco or Carapicuiba - are you from this region? I lived in Quitauna


No no, I'm from Artur Alvim, on the east side.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

_Sha_ said:


> The situation and profile of muslim immigrants in Germany, probably do not show real world and culture as in Turkey. So you cannot use this sentence I think. Because we do not call them Turkish.
> 
> Thank you


why dont you call them turkish?
i think they are maybe 1/2 turkish atleast


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Perhaps we should have eminent domain abuse on all of these places and place some megalomaniac project owned by a private developer(s) on these places. :|


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> now you tell me who's logic is out in left field


Yours.



> somehow you read it differently and thought i was asking for others to post pictures of worse off neighborhoods ...and then you assume that i think everyone else is an idiot?


You weren't asking that, and I never said that. The fact that you found it funny that only people from rich nations were posting pictures certainly inferred that people from poor nations should be showing their poorest districts too.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

^^ No it doesnt, lol


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

cernoch said:


> In Prague, the poorest area is probably Jižní město (South City) commieblock area:


LOL..this is where my friend lives...but i wouldn't say its so bad:lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

OMH said:


> LOL..this is where my friend lives...but i wouldn't say its so bad:lol:


It doesn't look terrible, I lived in an area worse than that in New Jersey, but I would still not want to be there. :lol:


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Juano said:


> isnt france worst of em all?
> i just think off that thing with all the young people and the wars on the streets-.-


hno: Pff, war... hno: 
The truth is way more simple: you take a place where 20 000 people live (and want to live in peace), among them 200 or 300 ****-suckers throw rocks and molotovs at any cop they see, just to do the same things they saw on TV. They watch too much Scarface and crappy gangsta movies, taking it seriously...and they end up doing whatever it takes to look like an American gangster (yeah, the model is America, even if they dress up like British Chavs :lol: ). They pose with soft-air plastic guns, create blogs where they pretend to be Muslim, and worship Nike's AirMax sneakers as a real god. When they have an occasion to talk in public, they cry over themselves for not having a job, accusing the whole country to be racist, while 80% of them have never even tried to look for a job, and while they put so much energy in teaching the young that skipping class and threatening teachers is a real man's behaviour (i.e. studying is for *******, real men slang drugs and rape their cousin in the basement). The rest of the people who live in these areas wish to live in peace, but suffer and don't complain, just because French media and the public opinion prefer to listen to our little poor poor chavs... hno:

Anyway, here is for Lyon: La Duchère district (north).






















































This project is beeing entirely rebuilt, with middle class appartments and public housing too. The aim is to bring more income diversity, to gentrify the area.


----------



## Ribsduff (Sep 5, 2007)

"Les pyramides" Evry (South suburbs of Paris)




























A rap video from a rapper from the "Pyramides", you can see them in the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbWAnYL1kCs

You can scroll at min 1.45 or 3.50 but especially at minute 4.20 to see it.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Ribsduff said:


> "Les pyramides" Evry (South suburbs of Paris)
> 
> A rap video from a rapper from the "Pyramides", you can see them in the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbWAnYL1kCs
> ...


Wow j'avais pas entendu de rappeur aussi nul depuis Michou et Mc Petit! Le cheveu sur la langue n'aide pas à se faire entendre...ce qui explique certainement les commentaires qu'il a rajouté sur son clip avec Windows Movie Maker ("the destructeur" :lol... belle tranche de rigolade en tout cas, merci.


----------



## Ribsduff (Sep 5, 2007)

c'est pas pour le rappeur mais pour voir le quartier des pyramides...sinon t'a raison, ce rappeur c'est zero


----------



## OWT-75 (Dec 26, 2007)

this "pyramides" are so cool !


----------



## Ribsduff (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^^
yeah its cool looking but its pretty ghetto


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

We have an area called "Central City," which is really poor...it is drug infested and has plenty of murders, unfortunately.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

They look like from New York.


----------



## N1 (Apr 24, 2007)

London certainly has its fair share of poverty and the worst areas are probably worse than their counterparts in Western Europe. 

There are pockets of bad areas in almost every London borough even in Kensington and Chelsea where the average home must be well over £700,000 these days. However, inner city East and South East areas are generally pretty bad; Brixton, Chamberwell and Peckham in the south and Hackney, Stepney and Stratford in the East. And then there is Tottenham in the North which is a sh*t hole as well.

Sorry havent got any pics.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

I remember driving through Hackney several years ago, and I got to admit I was pretty surprised.


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

For Bilbao (Basque Country (North Spain)): San Francisco neighbourhood. Its one of the oldest part of the city.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

That part of Bilbao looks really nice!

I wouldn't mind living there, actually, I'd love to live there.


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

city_thing said:


> That part of Bilbao looks really nice!
> 
> I wouldn't mind living there, actually, I'd love to live there.


Now, that part of the city its becoming the "trendy" part with so many art galleries, "trendy restaurants"... and also is the gay neighbourdhood of Bilbao. :lol:

San Francisco now is not a bad place to live (there is so much police and are less drug traffickers) and its near the city centre. But its still the poorest district of Bilbao because of the % of inmigrants (26% when the city has a 6%)


----------



## RioCity (Aug 4, 2006)

Here in Rio I think the poorest is the Favela da Rocinha. Rocinha Slum.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

N1 said:


> London certainly has its fair share of poverty and the worst areas are probably worse than their counterparts in Western Europe.
> 
> There are pockets of bad areas in almost every London borough even in Kensington and Chelsea where the average home must be well over £700,000 these days. However, inner city East and South East areas are generally pretty bad; Brixton, Chamberwell and Peckham in the south and Hackney, Stepney and Stratford in the East. And then there is Tottenham in the North which is a sh*t hole as well.
> 
> Sorry havent got any pics.


You forgot to mention Barking&Dagenham.The borough is probably the biggest shithole in London.Even BNP has seats in the council!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> You forgot to mention Barking&Dagenham.The borough is probably the biggest shithole in London.Even BNP has seats in the council!


hah i used to live there:lol:--it kinda sucks,but not as much as some other areas in the East


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Btxr_art said:


> Now, that part of the city its becoming the "trendy" part with so many art galleries, "trendy restaurants"... and also is the gay neighbourdhood of Bilbao. :lol:
> 
> San Francisco now is not a bad place to live (there is so much police and are less drug traffickers) and its near the city centre. But its still the poorest district of Bilbao because of the % of inmigrants (26% when the city has a 6%)


Hot Basque guys and art galleries?! Man, I'm moving there!

it's strange that whenever gays move into a poor suburb, suddenly it becomes trendy and cafes/shops/bars/restaurants spring up over night, and voila, the area is gentrified.

It takes Government redevelopment agencies years to do what a few trendy queers can do in a matter of months


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

RioCity said:


> Here in Rio I think the poorest is the Favela da Rocinha. Rocinha Slum.


oh... This is an eyesore, terrible... and as attractive as Latin women at the same time. What a poor and cool styled area.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

SouthernEuropean said:


> but not as much as some other areas in the East


I doubt theres worse areas in the East than B&D.Well maybe Romford...


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> I doubt theres worse areas in the East than B&D.Well maybe Romford...


hmm i think Romford is not bad actually  ..anyway..well just a first thought..hmm how about Canning Town ?that's pretty much a real shit hole(i used to work there)..and East Ham is not really attractive either....haha but it depends..and Ilford is not nice but is not so bad either..


----------



## CollsGuy (Jul 13, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> ^^ other than the first pic, the rest look like standard high-rise condos


 Why dont you come visit these high rise condos on a hot and humid July night, tell me what you think then.


----------

